# question about dog tags



## harvy (Jan 20, 2006)

Does anyone know where I could buy a dye punch set for punching tags. i can't seem to find one anywhere. Also, where are some good places to buy tags. i run beagles and its good to have back up tags. Thanks a lot.


----------

